# Special Shopping Day @ Apple Store



## Jet_Star (May 20, 2005)

Hey guys, I'm at the Yorkdale Apple Store and they will be having a Special 1-day shopping event on Friday November 25th. I asked one of the sales people, but they say they have no idea exactly what it is about. I'm guessing its like the special shopping day they have at the Apple stores in the States.


----------



## lightbulb (Oct 24, 2005)

Maybe someone can fill me in...what exactly happens on the special shopping day in the US Apple stores?


----------



## Jet_Star (May 20, 2005)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think they have a 10% discount online and also in store.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

Why did I have to buy my iPod last week? If Jet Star is correct, I could have gotten about $40 off...

Oh well...hindsight is 20/20 I guess...at least I finally have my iPod with video.

I've been looking around the Apple Store but didn't find any mention of this special shopping day...


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

It's confirmed by Apple..










..maybe someone with more history can tell us what's historically happened at these events..


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

It's the day after the American Thanksgiving. It's a HUGE shopping day in the US.


----------



## lightbulb (Oct 24, 2005)

mac_geek said:


> It's confirmed by Apple..


So I'm to believe that on Friday, Nov 25, I can place an order through the Canadian Apple store for ANY Apple branded item including BTO computers, 30" displays, etc. and get 10% off ? That would be amazing and p*** off their dealers big time; 2 years ago I did happen on the Apple store while they were offering 10% off on Ipods only. I ordered 2 that day after calling around town to various dealers who knew nothing of the on-line sale and could not match that deal.

I'll keep my fingures crossed and have my Powermac & 23" ACD order ready to submit.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Bear in mind, this sale might only happen in the U.S.
It ties into their big Thanksgiving day weekend sales.


----------



## Mad Mac (Mar 13, 2005)

mac rumors has a list of what they offered last year, ipods, imac and some software. No sale on laptops or power macs.


----------



## Jet_Star (May 20, 2005)

satchmo said:


> Bear in mind, this sale might only happen in the U.S.
> It ties into their big Thanksgiving day weekend sales.


Unfortunately I didn't have a camera on me to take a pic of the green sign, but it was on an easel at the entrance of the store. So we Canucks will get some deals, exactly what kind and on what products, the sales person I asked said that they were totally in the dark on the specifics.


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

The discounts are similar to educational pricing. Wonder if there will be further discounts on EDU pricing that day? Just in time for Christmas shopping.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Man, I was @ the Apple Store last year in Chicago during this sale.

*B-A-N-A-N-A-S*

I got caught in the frenzy, and bought the Airport Express. I forgot what the discount was, but i do recall the iPods going on sale - the 1st time I had ever seen that. Others took notice as well. I saw ppl buying iPods in triplicates!  Expect some of the same this time around, esp with the Nano around. Wow.

Anyhow. this might be one to keep an eye on. Maybe I'll go and report live... 

H!


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

I may actually be in lovely Barf-alo on the Friday. 
I hope Walden Galleria won't be a zoo...but I suspect it will.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Is this going to be in store only, or will you be able to order online and still get the discount?


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

This is the first "Black Friday" event I've heard of in Canada.

The term comes from the Friday following US Thanksgiving where many people are off work and shopping, resulting in the biggest shopping day in the U.S. and when the retailers are "in the black" and finally making profits for the year.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

This is great for consumers, but it really sucks for resellers as there is no way for them to match these deals with the slim margins that resellers have to work with. 

Proof positive that Apple is out to kill off it's reseller base. Boy am I glad that I don't work for a reseller anymore!


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

Did anybody else get the announcement in their email? I got one, it doesn't say how much but it does include Canada, well maybe just yorkdale. can't confirm if it's online as well.

vince


----------



## Jet_Star (May 20, 2005)

scootsandludes said:


> Did anybody else get the announcement in their email? I got one, it doesn't say how much but it does include Canada, well maybe just yorkdale. can't confirm if it's online as well.
> 
> vince


Typically in the States, the deals on that day also extend to online purchases.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

scootsandludes said:


> Did anybody else get the announcement in their email? I got one, it doesn't say how much but it does include Canada, well maybe just yorkdale. can't confirm if it's online as well.
> 
> vince


Well if you got the invite (like I did), you probably missed the small copy at the bottom:

_*Only at the online and retail Apple Store locations. Sale prices are limited to stock on hand and while supplies last._ 

So looks like you'll be able to order online.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

great! time to get a universal dock and a mighty mouse


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

20" iMac and video iPod for me 

I've already got it waiting in my cart...


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

comprehab said:


> 20" iMac and video iPod for me
> 
> I've already got it waiting in my cart...


That is exactly what I want!

Is your iPod going to be 30GB ?

Is your iPod going to be a black one ?


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

scootsandludes said:


> Did anybody else get the announcement in their email?


I got the email last night. I might just go to this on Friday.


----------



## Da Grape (Nov 3, 2005)

Since I just purchased a PB over the weekend, would a reseller price match??? And did someone mentioned what are included on the sale and what aren't?


----------



## Siebel (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that I saw the add on the Online Canadian Store yesterday but I can't see it today.

I called the Online store this morning and they have no details. We will have to wait until friday morning.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Da Grape said:


> Since I just purchased a PB over the weekend, would a reseller price match??? And did someone mentioned what are included on the sale and what aren't?


Afaik resellers cannot price match items on sale for this event.


----------



## Leanne (Aug 6, 2003)

My poor credit card. If it is online, I'll be ordering a 30gig video iPod (in white).

My mini has 10 megs of space left. Time to upgrade.


----------



## pent675 (Feb 5, 2005)

Black Ipod is the way to go. I love my new 30G black.


----------



## Mad Mac (Mar 13, 2005)

Idon;t think they ;aptops will be on sale since they weren't last year. If the Mac Mini is on sale I'm going to try and get a price match for the one I ordered last friday.


----------



## StephP (Aug 3, 2005)

So it'll likely just be 10%?


----------



## imeldamac (Aug 20, 2005)

The sale ad is also on Canadian Education Store webpage. Does this mean that there will be discounts to education pricing as well?


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

If you look at the apple products that form the shopping bag, you can infer what will be on sale. I see iMacs, nanos, video iPods, powermacs, shuffles, and acessories. Doesn't look like minis or laptops are in there.


----------



## davidslegend (Jan 6, 2004)

Hi,

Costco has the Nano (2 Gig???) for $239.xx but, I don't have a membership-not thinking of buying it-just letting others know?

Cheers!

davidslegend


----------



## Jet_Star (May 20, 2005)

So who's gonna be at the Yorkdale Apple store tomorrow?


----------



## imeldamac (Aug 20, 2005)

Anyone know what time the sale starts on apple.ca -- midnight EST?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

BTW not to be outdone by a "little hole in the wall at Yorkdale with expensive overhead" 
..we'll have some hot weekend specials as well. Stay tuned


----------



## epsilon (Apr 4, 2005)

Are there really any deals on today then? I've gone to the Apple Yorkdale online store and nothing is coming up as discounted...? I tried adding the items to my cart, and even that doesn't show any dicounts... am i doing something wrong?


----------



## iChard (Dec 9, 2002)

go to http://apple.com/canadastore 

click on the green banner.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

epsilon said:


> Are there really any deals on today then? I've gone to the Apple Yorkdale online store and nothing is coming up as discounted...? I tried adding the items to my cart, and even that doesn't show any dicounts... am i doing something wrong?


In terms of computers there are only iMacs and iBooks on sale- they are $101.00 off each. There are also many accesories on sale...


----------



## epsilon (Apr 4, 2005)

Strange... NOW it works  I'm really not crazy! I Swear!  

(See attached image... this is what i saw when i first made a post about this...)


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm at Yorkdale now. They are handing out card pamphlets with the same deals as online. It's pretty crazy busy here right now. The check-out line stretches halfway into the store.

Lots of people and very crowded!


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

not as many deals as i was expecting
doesn't look like i'll get anything


----------



## digitalmatty (Mar 2, 2005)

what about edu discount? do both apply for ULTIMATE SAVINGS!?!?!?


----------



## TOSmoke (May 6, 2005)

I wouldn't say it was that busy....I've seen it more busy on a Wednesday afternoon. At least this morning I could see the floor and ask a couple of questions to the employees...that's usually not the case.
I was actually quite disapointed with the sale. Sure, if you need a mighty mouse or iSight camera, it's great...if you need it, today is the day to get it. But for an actual savings on some big items, the prices are a little better than student pricing. I think this sale is more an Apple accessory sale than an actual Apple sale. The only reason iBooks are on the list is because Apple is most likely ramping down that line to get ready for the new MacIntels (speculation totally on my part - with a little faith placed on the rumor sites). iMacs are on the list of sale items too, but that could be either because they are trying to gain market share with that line, or that too may be on the chopping block for a re-architecture. The new iMacs look like they have been engineered to easily be built with a new motherboard and processor. I wouldn't be surprised if that was the case also.
But, that's just my simple, uneducated opinion. In any event, it's better that Apple have a day like this than none at all. I enjoyed walking in there and seeing what's possible to buy.
Hope all you guys had fun!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Seems busy enough to me! But I have seen it very busy here on the weekends.










The line for checking-out stretched as far as 80% to the front door. It's now subsided to half the store.


----------



## AC_99 (Sep 29, 2005)

iPods arn't even on Sale ???????? Weak.


----------



## Jet_Star (May 20, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> BTW not to be outdone by a "little hole in the wall at Yorkdale with expensive overhead"
> ..we'll have some hot weekend specials as well. Stay tuned


So MacDoc, what kinda specials do you have to offer?


----------



## bennymoto (Nov 30, 2004)

digitalmatty said:


> what about edu discount? do both apply for ULTIMATE SAVINGS!?!?!?


I played around with the ED discount. It's the same ~10% off, ~5% for computers, so it's about twice the savings on the sale items with no ed discount, as far as i can tell.

It's $31 off for the Airport Express, instead of a paltry $15 with education discount. I think I'm getting one of those.  

Chris.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

bennymoto said:


> It's $31 off for the Airport Express, instead of a paltry $15 with education discount. I think I'm getting one of those.
> 
> Chris.



I did. .Mac package too. Saved $71 + tax. That averages to a 24% savings from Apple, pretty sweet.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

You can price match with Best Buy until 9pm tonight and save even more on the Mighty Mouse and Airport Express.


----------



## iZac (Mar 6, 2005)

When shopping on the apple.ca site, where do the products get shipped from? Basically, I'm just wondering if it would be necessary to factor in shipping duty fees if the products for some odd reason are coming from the states.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Just taxes. It's Apple's Canadian webstore. No duties or brokerage.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Ohh how I'd love to go on a shopping spree..... *sigh*


----------



## paulohnine (Aug 6, 2004)

20" iMac ordered!


----------



## JoeCanadian (May 16, 2005)

12" iBook ordered!


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

I'd complain about it being a one-day-only thing, but as a university student I pretty much get these discounts all the time. 

I'll have to remember this next year, though...


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

20" iMac ordered with MS Office offer and .Mac.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Commodus said:


> I'd complain about it being a one-day-only thing, but as a university student I pretty much get these discounts all the time.


If you work for a large corporation like Accenture you can get Employee Plan Pricing that's pretty decent too.

Check out their hardware prices:http://www.apple.com/ca/cepp/accenture/


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------

